# Any Storm II or Hexa for sale in the EU? I am buying!



## TonyBahama (Jun 6, 2013)

Hi! Does anyone have a Storm Hexa for sale in the EU? Or Storm II?
These are the only machines I am interested in, let me know if you have anything.


----------



## TonyBahama (Jun 6, 2013)

Not much


----------



## brenm (Oct 9, 2014)

Yes we have an ex demo system


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)




----------

